# 30 year old gelding still has some "go"



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

xD Old horses are the best. 

I'm currently competed a retired international level eventing horse. He's 25 this year (we think) and I'm moving up to Prelim (3'7") in a few months with him. He can definitely still go out and show everyone how it's done.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

There are lots of old horses (23-27 year old) at my barn. They all are better at jumping etc. then most of the young horses. They are sooooo calm and sweet too. One of them doestry to nip your bottom when you pick his front feet though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Old horses and old cats (my old cat being the best cat I have ever known).
But though Jerry had a lot of go, one has to be a bit cautious. Some horses will overdo it if you let them, so you have to excersize a bit of restraint. They don't . I am not saying you didn't BTW. The smelly stuff was some sort of liniment bath.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I love my old mare  She's 22 and she still has so much 'go' left in her. We gallop through fields and jump a little. She is a TB.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

We have 2 32 yr old horses at our barn who are still in amazing shape! The gelding has to be lunged for a good 15 minutes to control his energy, and the mare is just as sweet as can be


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds fun! Oldies are the best! My favorite ride is my old man Hondo. He's a 29 yo stallion. He's been my favorite for 25 years, I was first allowed to start riding him when he was 4 and I was 6. My 6 year old daughter now rides him. He still has plenty of go if asked. He had an extensive show career and though he hasn't been shown in years he doesn't forget his stuff. I'm sure he'd still be in the ribbons if I hauled him now but I have plenty of others to haul and the old man has earned his retirement. I ride him a few times a week and he gives lessons to my intermediate students to teach body control, advanced (reining) maneuvers and hunt seat lessons.

I even took him down the road awhile back to pen the neighbor's bull that got loose. I can't remember the last time we had so much fun together! He looked like his grandsire Poco Dell when he was on a cow, ears flat and working, the old boy still has the moves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just because the head is willing doesn't mean the body is really able to deliver. Please be careful about running an oldster.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, I am definitely being cautious. When he wanted to gallop, I made sure he slowed down to a nice lope instead...and even then it wasn't an extended one. We only ran the barrels once. It was only in the mid 80's outside but the humidity was really high so I didn't want to push him. We took a slow walk back to the hitching post to make sure he cooled down.

It was funny. Jerry is one of the more "pampered" horses at the farm. He is stalled with a fan during the day to keep him out of the hot sun and turned out at night...(During the winter, he is stalled at night and turned out during the warmer days) Most horses there are out 24/7.
When I went to the barn yesterday to get him, I couldn't find him. I thought maybe someone decided to turn him out for the day and I went and asked the farm owner where he was. She told me he was in his stall. Puzzled, I went back and took a closer look. I couldn't find him because he was laying down, fast asleep and my first reaction was "OMG...He's dead. I rode him Friday night and killed him"
I said, "Jerry?"
He opened one eye and gave me a look like, "You are disturbing my nap".

I opened the stall door and he got right up...no signs of stiffness and no struggle to get upright. He was very graceful. He gave me his head to put the halter on and I led him outside to graze on the grass for a while before I tacked him up.

I had seen him playing around with two younger horses about 4 months ago, out in the field. He was bucking, running, racing. I thought the farm owner had a new horse because I had no idea a 30 year old could still move so fast and be so playful. I was shocked when someone confirmed, "No, that's Jerry".

I am grateful that I have another horse to ride while my mare recovers...I had anticipated (with a 30 year old horse) a slow, beaten down horse that wouldn't move..and what I actually have is a horse that I may need to slow down a bit. The farm owner told me when I finished our ride yesterday that Jerry looked more relaxed and happy than he had in a while. So it was good for both of us. He was her very first Western Pleasure horse years and years ago and is very dear to her heart so I know she wouldn't allow me to do anything she felt would hurt him. And I wouldn't be able to live with myself if he was hurt by something I did...so I plan on being very careful.

I am enjoying reading the posts about others that have older horses that still enjoy rides.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I am in the process of bringing home a 16 year old mare (ex-harness racer turned broodmare). From what her seller tells me, she is sound and healthy with plenty of “pop”. She likes to go, but without the drama that sometimes comes with a younger horse. She’s definitely not as aged as some of the other horses I’m reading about, but I was worried. I feel a lot better to read about all these 20+ year old horses that are still loping around, jumping and showing the young horses how to be.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

The mare that I lease is 16. She has more than enough go and plenty of good years left (assuming she's in good health). I'd buy her if I could.



Courtney said:


> I am in the process of bringing home a 16 year old mare (ex-harness racer turned broodmare). From what her seller tells me, she is sound and healthy with plenty of “pop”. She likes to go, but without the drama that sometimes comes with a younger horse. She’s definitely not as aged as some of the other horses I’m reading about, but I was worried. I feel a lot better to read about all these 20+ year old horses that are still loping around, jumping and showing the young horses how to be.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Our BO has a 30yo gelding (his first horse, actually) on his dude string and Skeeter keeps up with all the young'uns. He's a bit gassy in his old age, but he's a sweetheart. 

We also have a boarder with a 31yo QH gelding who gets ponied out on trail rides with one of the boarders who has a 16hh belgian/QH cross gelding. Hopi (the old man) gives Winston (the draft cross) a run for his money, even out in turnout.

Another boarder as a 28yo arab gelding who you wouldn't be able to tell is that old. When he's out in turnout, he has more energy than even my Aires does (who is two!).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Our BO has a 30yo gelding (his first horse, actually) on his dude string and Skeeter keeps up with all the young'uns. He's a bit gassy in his old age, but he's a sweetheart.


Had to laugh at that! I have a lesson student with an older pony mare (guessing around 25) that gets the trotting farts. It happened in her showmanship class at the last show she went to when she trotted her pattern. The judge got a good chuckle and so did I...student not so much :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Had to laugh at that! I have a lesson student with an older pony mare (guessing around 25) that gets the trotting farts. It happened in her showmanship class at the last show she went to when she trotted her pattern. The judge got a good chuckle and so did I...student not so much :lol:


Skeeter's pen is right next to the porch where everyone hangs out. There's a wood wall between the porch and the horse pens, so you can't see him, but you can sure hear...and smell...him! He does the long, fluttering farts and the short splats. He also likes to play in his water, which is right up against the wall. Whenever we make a comment about it ("There goes Skeeter again!"), the BO says "Hell, he's old. He deserves to be a little gassy now and then!" Which inevitably leads to us taunting back "Now and then?! Try all the time!" He and Jack are the designated kids' horses for the dude string and whenever Skeeter gets back from a ride, you can bet the kid is going to start chattering about how much and how loud Skeeter farted.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Funny you should mention that...on Sunday during our trail ride, Jerry was entertaining us with the musical sounds he was producing as he trotted along.


----------



## Cassia Sidra (May 8, 2012)

There's a 22 yo KMH gelding where I ride that still enjoys galloping up hills full tilt and flat out refusing to stop without a huge fight. He walks faster and fights harder than most of the young ones. I love that horse.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

corgi said:


> Funny you should mention that...on Sunday during our trail ride, Jerry was entertaining us with the musical sounds he was producing as he trotted along.


Sure that wasn't his sheath? :lol:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I love older horses who are still able bodied. They have the go of a young horse, but not quite the fight of a young horse! As long as they are kept in great physical shape and have no outstanding issues, they're good to go for anything after a serious warmup.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

> Sure that wasn't his sheath? :lol:


I thought that was the diaphragm? :shock:


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My favorite riding friend is the BO. She is 69 and her horse, of which she has had all her life, is 26. My horse is always falling behind and I have to trot to keep up.

My farrier shoes a horse that is 35 and her owner is 103. He said last time he shoe'd her horse, the lady said "I might need to trade her in for a younger horse. She's getting a little slow!"

Can you believe it?!!! Horses keep us young and fit!


----------

